# Overnight parking at Calais Docks



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Have done a search but cannot find anything specific on this one.........I will be arriving at Calais at about 2330 on Fri 14/7 and need somewhere close to park up , get head down and then up for early start down to the South on the Sat am.

I seem to remember some park up in the port car park....is this still allowed? Easy to find when one arrives at the port? Any other issues? Safe?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Hi

There were a few vans pitched up in the old Hovercraft terminal last time I passed by.

Rapide561


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

No problem parking in Calais car park, just turn into the 'sans billets' car park as you are leaving the ferry terminal complex...as if you are going to buy a ticket for GB. 

Loads of motorhomes and campervans over-night here, as we have done for the last 7 years. 

Lots of security, loads of space for even the biggest motorhome, well lit, a bit of noise from the complex, but if you are tired enough you'll hardly notice.

In the morning you can get a head start.

Texas


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

As said the car park is fine easy to find safe well lit, the terminal building has facilities inc toilets, water and food if required

capt'


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Just turn into the 'sans billets' car park as you are leaving the ferry terminal complex...as if you are going to buy a ticket for GB. _

I assume that it is easy to get out of the _sans billets_ area without buying a ticket straight back to UK?
Is it like a maze trying to get out against the flow as it were?

We are arriving at 23:30 on Thursday night so will probably just park up there.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In case you haven't looked at these. Zoom in to see exact spots.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2278

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1140

Dave


----------



## Irish_Rover (Apr 30, 2006)

*France Touring*

Take care when you get off the ferry. If you follow all the other traffic you'll miss the turning because the traffic goes across the top of the island and away. You need to leave the port at the "centre ville" sign, go to the island and then access the car park from there. Parking is very easy and there is no problem leaving when you're ready in the morning - no rush, no aggro aqnd no queues. We've used this for coming and going for the last ten years or so.

Have a good trip

Irish Rover


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Stayed there last night well lit & seemed secure,a little noisy but if you're
tired ......I slept :lol:


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> _Just turn into the 'sans billets' car park as you are leaving the ferry terminal complex...as if you are going to buy a ticket for GB. _
> 
> I assume that it is easy to get out of the _sans billets_ area without buying a ticket straight back to UK?
> Is it like a maze trying to get out against the flow as it were?
> ...


It's a doddle :lol: When you are ready to leave, turn left out of the parking area onto the same road you will have taken when leaving the ferry (the parking area will have been on your left) if you are not sure just watch the vehicles when they leave the ferry going past the parking area.

This road will take you to the intersection which is signposted 'Calais Centre' or *'Centre ville'*, once you are on this road you will see various routes posted...pick the one you want.

I may have made this more complicated than it actually is...it really is simple.

Bonne voyage et bonne chance.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Merci a tous!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Texas said:


> No problem parking in Calais car park, just turn into the 'sans billets' car park as you are leaving the ferry terminal complex...as if you are going to buy a ticket for GB.


We failed !

Arrived about 02:00, looked for signs and the next thing we know it's take the motorway or turn round and head back. We took the motorway.

So a few directions might help this guy avoid our mistake.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Texas said:


> It's a doddle :lol:


Go on - rub it in !

Mistake 2 that night - pull into the first motorway aire - packed !

"Why are those young females gathered round the toilets ?"

Duhhhhh.

So we were badly parked, couldn't sleep and moved on at five O'clock. 20 minutes down the road we pulled into a near empty aire !!

Life - it's a learning curve !


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just to reinforce this, when we came off the ferry from Dover 3 weeks ago I poodled off the ferry and looked hard for the port parking (though we didn't intend staying there). I've also looked at where we went in relation to the Google map. I have concluded that either I'm useless at reconciling memory with Google imagery, or arrangements at the port have changed significantly, but, whichever, it ain't obvious :-(

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Another dilemma!

What a choice!

It's either find the _sans billets_ or look for that motorway aire with the young ladies - ouch! Wife - why did you hit me then!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What we really need is some clever clogs to take a snapshot of the Google Earth picture of the docks, over draw the route and then post it back on here.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O I've never noticed young ladies,Where's my Aires book :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We were looking for this area as well when we arrived at 01:00 3 weeks ago. We did not see any thing apart from the motorway. We then put the aire location into the sat nave and stopped there for the night. 

Cite Europe could be an alternative though if none of us can find 'sans billets' area as we found that no problem.

We also noted some M/Hs parked up for the night in the ticket are for the tunnel. Has anyone used this?


Richard...


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

moblee said:


> 8O I've never noticed young ladies,Where's my Aires book :lol:


Maybe they were my imagination. In the night two tatty old cars with loud exhausts disappeared.

I may be making a joke of this but there could be a terrible story behind it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> What we really need is some clever clogs to take a snapshot of the Google Earth picture of the docks, over draw the route and then post it back on here.


Couldn't do a google earth one but heres a multimap one. Just follow the blue dots...










Leave ship, pass through customs shed which is around the area on the map near the first 'E15' logo on the left...
..then as you follow the main road you will see the terminal complex and parking area on your left... 
...drive past and take the first small exit right s/post centre ville, (note, if you don't turn right here then the road takes you straight onto the E15 with no further options to turn off)..
...up to the small roundabout turn left (3rd exit)...
.. follow the road (Ave Du Commandant Cousteau) up to the BIG roundabout that runs underneath the E15... 
...take the 4th exit (sp Terminal/embarquement)...
...then drive up to the small roudabout (sp Terminal/sans billets)...
...leave at first exit then turn left into the terminal parking area.

satnav coords etc in the csdb entry >here<

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh..........! 

That all fits still with recent experience. I had assumed that once I hit the first small roundabout I was out of the port area; I was under the impression you had to avoid leaving the port. 

Mystery solved; thanks, Pete.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pete, you are an absolute star!

Picture and words cut, pasted and printed out.

I reckon that the instructions (and map if poss) should be added to the database entry.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree Excellent picture.
I woke up there *yesterday* morning, already feels like ages ago :!:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we stopped at calais docks last wednesday as we had an 8.30 am ferry it was easy to find and there were loads of other people parked up.we had originaly planned to overnight on the quay at boulogne but ther aree now large signs saying no camping cars so we went to cite europe to the mh parkig place next to the coach park and spent our money in the restaurants and bars there. we spoke to some pepole who had stopped over night there with no problems but it started to empty at aout 9.30 and with having my 12 yr daugther with us we thought it would be better to move so we went to the docks really safe there and broke out the wine and got a good nights sleep not to noisey and spot on for the ferry in thr morning.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> I reckon that the instructions (and map if poss) should be added to the database entry.


I've added the directions to the entry but there would be no point adding the map as it is automatically resized and would be too small to be of any use.

pete


----------

